# Pump out



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

What do you guys use to pump out toilets.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I stick a piece of garden hose in it a pull a siphon with my mouth. 


On a more serious note- a plunger to start with, then a wet dry vac to get the remaining water from the tank and bowl


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

^^^ my apprentice does it with the hose...when they show up stoned or wasted.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

"The Last Drop" siphon tool

available at Fergusson and other fine plumbing wholesalers


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

That's all its used for. $20:thumbsup: at the depot. Replace it every other year or so.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I use a turkey baster. Less tools to carry out of the home and no chance to blow water or that blue gunk out the back end of the shp vac.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

bikefitter0 said:


> What do you guys use to pump out toilets.



I usually just sponge them out. It keeps me from biting my nails.:laughing:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

This works really good.. I also use a sponge..


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Old small styrofoam cup. 
I get them at Ferguson, near the coffee stuff.:laughing:


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Small fast food cup. Easy and cheap.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I use my bare hands.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Home depots buckethead wet/dry vac, 20 bucks, pretty much disposable for 20 bucks


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Turd Chaser said:


> "The Last Drop" siphon tool
> 
> available at Fergusson and other fine plumbing wholesalers


What I have, too. Works great.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> What I have, too. Works great.


Can you guys find this on the web? Never seen one. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ibeplumber said:


> Can you guys find this on the web? Never seen one. Thanks :thumbup:


http://www.tools4flooring.com/gundlach-853-the-last-drop-suction-gun-p-896.html#.TvpptfKwWNc


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> This works really good.. I also use a sponge..


great for meter cans too.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Turd Chaser said:


> "The Last Drop" siphon tool
> 
> available at Fergusson and other fine plumbing wholesalers


If not that then a Big car wash sponge


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use a straw... :laughing:


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> http://www.tools4flooring.com/gundlach-853-the-last-drop-suction-gun-p-896.html#.TvpptfKwWNc


 
Yep, thats the unit. It is the only thing I will use for such a task. It's compact, lightweigt, makes really quick work of water closet water...I love it


Just suck out the water and put it into a floor drain or bucket


----------

